# Should I wear my Rootzwiki shirt to my date tomorrow?



## Indirect (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, I have just gotten my Rootz shirt and I have to say, it's pretty nice.

Anyway, my girlfriend is dragging me to a play and I was wondering if I should wear the rootz shirt? If enough people say yes, I'll even put up a picture of me with it on at the play. So just reply with your thoughts / ideas of what to do. I think it's even funnier because she has an iphone (I'll be giving her a MT4GS (HTC Doubleshot) tomorrow anyway) So, comments?

Yes: 8 (10 including from twitter)
No: 0

Goal to wear: 5 - MET!
Goal for pic: 15


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Well... you would look like a super android geek if you wore it, so it depends if you want to...
GO AHEAD AND WEAR IT!!!!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I think you should wear it, it would be awesome.


----------



## Gh0zt36 (Jan 18, 2012)

WEAR IT ... if shes a nerd youll get in xD


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

As one of my best and closest friends has often said to me... "Why wouldn't you?"


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

He might be going solo when she sees this shirt. We all know the power women has over men. So if your brave and don't fear your gf I say go for it but don't be surprised if later on in the night she tells you she has a headache when you go to bed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

*insert synonym for female dogs here* love Rootz.


----------



## Indirect (Sep 7, 2011)

So, I'm definitely going to wear it, just need to see if I get enough yes' to get a picture snapped of me wearing it.


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

Wear it!
nuff said


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you do it and you get a second date...she's a keeper.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Well since you've made up your mind to do it, may as well add one more vote to get it closer to you snapping a pic. If she's not happy and you are in the dog house anyway, see if you can get her disgruntled face in the pic too


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd be more impressed if you got her to wear it. Lol. Like everyone else said though, go for it.


----------



## Indirect (Sep 7, 2011)

sorry guys. Not enough votes

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Indirect said:


> sorry guys. Not enough votes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


Translation she made him change it and he isn't man enough to admit he is whipped. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Indirect said:


> sorry guys. Not enough votes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


>:0

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------



## Indirect (Sep 7, 2011)

No no, I still wore it. She was annoyed, but I'm not quite in trouble.  Anyway, the play was nice but Act II SUCKED.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Indirect said:


> No no, I still wore it. She was annoyed, but I'm not quite in trouble.  Anyway, the play was nice but Act II SUCKED.


Pics or it didn't happen.









Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Dark Jedi said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would click like on this, but I haven't figured out how to on tapatalk yet.

Sent from my cellular telecommunications device using RootzWiki


----------

